# CUBE LTD CC 2008er Messemodell



## ratko (2. März 2008)

Hallo Leute,

kenne mich mit Rahmen relativ wenig aus und dachte, dass ich hier die richtigen Antworten auf meine Leihenfragen finde.

Habe neulich ein Hardtail mit dem 2008er LTD cc Rahmen (Messemodell) gefunden und frage mich, os es ein Sondermodell ist, da es schließlich nicht in der CUBE Internetpräsenz auftaucht. Dachte eigentlich, dass es die cc Modelle noch 2005 gab. Scheint etwas schwerer zu sein als der LTD Race Rahmen. Was ist das besondere an einem Messemodell? Wie gut ist dieser Rahmen und ist es angebracht etwas über 1000 für ein LTD cc Hardtail mit XT Komponenten und einer Rock Shocks Reba SL (Pop Lock, Motion Control)auszugeben.

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Dämon__ (2. März 2008)

Du meinst bestimmt das hier
Der Preis geht schon in Ordnung, beim Messemodel sind lediglich zum teil andere Parts verbaut.
Der Rahmen ist der gleiche!
Das Mehrgewicht kommt von den schwereren Parts deshalb ist das Messemodel auch etwas günstiger wie die anderen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratko (2. März 2008)

Genau dieses Modell meinte ich. Warum ist aber dieser Rahmen nicht auf der offiziellen CUBE Homepage zu finden? Der CUBE LTD CC Rahmen existiert dort nämlich gar nicht? Sind Messemodelle also doch Sondermodelle, die nur beschränkt angeboten werden?
Gruß


----------



## Schelle (2. März 2008)

Hallo,
die Rahmen sind nicht die gleichen, sondern die "billigeren" ACID-Rahmen. Unterschiede in der Geometrie sowie Verarbeitung. Hier  wird ausführlich darüber diskutiert...


----------



## ratko (2. März 2008)

Alles klar, hat mir in der Tat weiter geholfen.
Danke


----------



## Dämon__ (2. März 2008)

ratko schrieb:


> Genau dieses Modell meinte ich. Warum ist aber dieser Rahmen nicht auf der offiziellen CUBE Homepage zu finden? Der CUBE LTD CC Rahmen existiert dort nämlich gar nicht? Sind Messemodelle also doch Sondermodelle, die nur beschränkt angeboten werden?
> Gruß


Weil diese nur in einer bestimmten Stückzahl in den Verkauf gehen glaube ich und nicht ganze Jahr.
Wer es besser weiß kann mich ja verbessern.


----------



## Dämon__ (2. März 2008)

Schelle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> die Rahmen sind nicht die gleichen, sondern die "billigeren" ACID-Rahmen. Unterschiede in der Geometrie sowie Verarbeitung. Hier  wird ausführlich darüber diskutiert...



Das kann ich so nicht erkennen hast du Bilder die das belegen ich meine unterschied zwischen z.b. Pro / Messemodell
Beim AMS ist das nämlich auch nicht so!


----------



## Schelle (2. März 2008)

Schau mal in den "DER Cube Limited Race Thread" Thread. Da fand ein Erfahrungsaustausch, speziell Messemodel 08 und Race 08, statt...


----------



## Dämon__ (2. März 2008)

Habe ich, da hat aber niemand anhand Bildern nachgewiesen das es unterschiedliche Rahmen sind, verglichen wurden nur Bilder von der HP das sagt aber gar nix aus.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine original Zeichnung vom Messemodell dann könnte mann sie vergleichen.


----------



## ratko (2. März 2008)

Zumindest mathematisch ist es nicht logisch, dass ein LTD CC Rad mit dem billigen Acid Rahmen Rad vergleichbar ist. Diese kosten nämlich teilweise um die 700, während das von mir favorisierte CC bei 1099 liegt und lediglich zusätzlich eine  XT Kurbel und eine bessere Gabel dran hat, die gewiss keinen Preisunterschied von 400 rechtfertigt. Oder?  Was sagt ihr eigentlich zum Preisleistungsverhältnis des LTD CC Messemodells???

Gruß


----------



## powerbar__ (2. März 2008)

Also, ich bin jeweils ein LTD CC Messe und ein LTD Race, beide 08er probegefahren. (und hab dann das Race genommen).

Das Race hat exakt die gleiche Geometrie wie das Acid - wir waren uns aber nicht sicher, ob es der gleiche Rahmen ist. Er ist wohl bissl schwerer als der Race, die Frage ist, ob er auch stabiler ist.

Ich hatte dann keinen Bock fÃ¼r ne XT-Kurbel und XT-Shifter 100â¬ draufzulegen. Der Rest war identisch (Antrieb) bzw gleichwertig (LRS, Anbauteile).

Daher hab ich auch das Race gekauft. Evtl gibts aber Leute, denen die Geometrie des Messe mehr zusagt, hat sie mir auch fast, aber den cm kann man ja auch mit Vorbau usw Ã¤ndern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (2. März 2008)

Also meiner Meinung nach sind bei den Messemodellen die gleichen Rahmen verbaut wie an allen anderen sonst dürften sie auch nicht die Bezeichnung der Teureren Modelle haben, aber am besten sagt da mal Cube Mitarbeiter Sebastian Foerth was dazu.


----------



## powerbar__ (2. März 2008)

Die gleichen sind es definitiv nicht (zumindest bei den beiden die ich verglichen hab!). Natürlich kann es auch sein, das Cube die Rahmen wechselt zwischendrin, wer weiß?


----------



## Schelle (2. März 2008)

wenn nicht fragt doch mal "Linke_Klebe". Er hatte das Messemodell und hat es gegen ein Race getauscht...

Edit:



ratko schrieb:


> Zumindest mathematisch ist es nicht logisch, dass ein LTD CC Rad mit dem billigen Acid Rahmen Rad vergleichbar ist. Diese kosten nÃ¤mlich teilweise um die 700â¬, wÃ¤hrend das von mir favorisierte CC bei 1099â¬ liegt und lediglich zusÃ¤tzlich eine  XT Kurbel und eine bessere Gabel dran hat, die gewiss keinen Preisunterschied von 400â¬ rechtfertigt. Oder?  Was sagt ihr eigentlich zum PreisleistungsverhÃ¤ltnis des LTD CC Messemodells???
> 
> GruÃ



Ich glaube da liegst Du vÃ¶llig falsch. Der Race Rahmen kostet 299â¬. Ich denke mal, dass des ACID Rahmen nicht wesentlich preiswerter ist. Und die Anbau-Teile (Kubel, Gabel, Bremsen, RÃ¤der...) sind den Mehrpreis schon wert...


----------



## Spaiky (3. März 2008)

Habe diesbezüglich dem technischen Support von Cube gemailt.

Hier die Antwort nach der Frage ob es ein LTD Rahmen ist und mit welchem Serienmodell er identisch ist.

Antwort:

Hallo

Der Rahmen entsprichte dem Acid Rahmen. Dieser ist single Butted.





Mit freundlichen Grüssen/best regards




Also es steht zwar LTD drauf ist aber kein LTD Rahmen. Ach ja und er ist Single Butted und die LTD sind alle double Butted!

Hoffe geholfen zu haben...

Gruß
Spaiky


----------



## kora (3. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen, ich lese hier schon eine Weile "schwarz" d.h. ohne Anmeldung  ... aber jetzt muss ich doch mal nachhacken. 

Würde das bedeuten das die Leute die ein '08 Messemodell für ~ 1000,- Euro gekauft haben eigentlich geleimt wurden weil minderwertiger Rahmen ?? Ich habe auch eins ...  

Was bedeutet "Single Butted" für die Praxis ? 

Viele Grüße


----------



## ratko (3. März 2008)

Schelle schrieb:


> wenn nicht fragt doch mal "Linke_Klebe". Er hatte das Messemodell und hat es gegen ein Race getauscht...



Na ja, Linke_Klebe hat sich für den race Rahmen entschieden, weil ihn irgendein Aufkleber auf dem LTD cc gestört hat.  Ich, dagegen, treffe meine Kaufentscheidungen etwas fundierter. Die Frage ist doch eigentlich nur, ob einem 200g Gewicht weniger, wichtiger sind als eine hochwertige XT Kurbel, die bis zu 190 kostet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schelle (3. März 2008)

Nicht irgendein Aufkleber... lies mal ein bisschen genauer oder frag ihn per PN


----------



## ratko (3. März 2008)

kora schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich lese hier schon eine Weile "schwarz" d.h. ohne Anmeldung  ... aber jetzt muss ich doch mal nachhacken.
> 
> Würde das bedeuten das die Leute die ein '08 Messemodell für ~ 1000,- Euro gekauft haben eigentlich geleimt wurden weil minderwertiger Rahmen ?? Ich habe auch eins ...
> 
> ...



Der LTD cc Rahmen ist definitiv double butted, kann man fast in jeder Verkaufsanzeige lesen. Wenn es nicht so wäre, würde es heissen, dass alle, die diesen Rahmen verkaufen, Betrüger sind. Also denke ich, dass Du Dir über die Auswirkungen eines einseitig verstärkten Rahmens keine Gedanken machen musst, schliesslich besitzt Du einen double butted Rahmen.
Schau mal nach unter: http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrraeder/mountainbikes/cube-ltd-cc-shimano-deore-xt/7596.html


----------



## ratko (3. März 2008)

Schelle schrieb:


> Nicht irgendein Aufkleber... lies mal ein bisschen genauer oder frag ihn per PN



Sollte nur ein Scherz sein. Hab das auch alles gelesen was da steht, auch diese Geschichte mit der Lackierung. Allerdings musst Du doch zugeben, dass jeder etwas anderes schreibt und man am Ende noch verwirrter ist.


----------



## Schelle (3. März 2008)

Natürlich, das ist ja auch Sinn und Zweck  

schau Dir mal die Rahmenangaben hier an. Ich habe manchmal das Gefühl, dass einige Versender verschiedene Rahmen (LTD Serie oder ACID) nehmen die Komponenten anpassen und als CC verkaufen.

Edit: Lasst doch einfach das Steuerrohr messen. Beim ACID ist es immer 2cm länger...


----------



## ratko (3. März 2008)

Deine Vermutung könnte stimmen. Je mehr Angebote man sich anschaut, desto unsicherer wird man. Wenn also double butted in der Anzeige steht, müsste es sich demnach um einen LTD Rahmen handeln, wenn nicht, dann um einen acid Rahmen.


----------



## Dämon__ (3. März 2008)

Na, dann hatte wohl jeder ein bisschen Recht.


----------



## kora (3. März 2008)

Na vielen Dank mal erst mal. Ich hoffe einfach mal das mein Einstieg in die MTB-Welt nicht gleich ein reinfall wird. Singel oder double ... wird denke ich nicht sooo viel ausmachen. Nur frühzeitig brechen sollte er nicht, 200g mehr oder weniger sind mir auch wurscht. So fein bin ich körperlich auch nicht ausgependelt das es immer auf 100g genau stimmt  

Ich werde mal die Maße meines Rahmens (20") hier einstellen. Wenn das die anderen CC-Fahrer mit dem selben Rahmen auch tun wissen wir ja ob Cube verschiedene evtl. gerade greifbare Rahmen verwendet. 

Bei mir steht auch nicht Limited sondern LTD drauf ? Scheint auch unterschiedlich beklebt zu werden ...


----------



## powerbar__ (3. März 2008)

Also um die Verwirrung mal perfekt zu machen:

Ich hatte ja ein CC in der Hand, welches die Geometrie vom Acid hatte (also auch Steuerrohr 2cm länger als beim Race) aber ein Aufkleber von Cube, das es Double Butted sei!


----------



## Dämon__ (3. März 2008)

Sind die bei Cube alle Bekloppt  da soll noch irgend einer Durchblicken   also ich weiß jetzt so viel wie am Anfang


----------



## Schelle (3. März 2008)

Langsam wird's hier lustig  Mal sehen, wann die nächste Variante auftaucht.



ch666666 schrieb:


> Sind die bei Cube alle Bekloppt  da soll noch irgend einer Durchblicken   also ich weiß jetzt so viel wie am Anfang





Spaiky schrieb:


> Habe diesbezüglich dem technischen Support von Cube gemailt.
> 
> Hier die Antwort nach der Frage ob es ein LTD Rahmen ist und mit welchem Serienmodell er identisch ist.
> 
> ...



Ich denke mal Cube direkt verbaut den ACID-Rahmen und manche Versender nehmen halt LTD-Rahmen. Preislich (Rahmen) wird da kein großer Unterschied sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linke_Klebe (3. März 2008)

so Leute, dann melde ich mich auch mal zu Wort:
ich habe mich wirklich sehr lange damit beschäftigt und das Messemodell hat definitiv den Acid Rahmen. Kann man erstens vorne an dem Steuerrohr erkennen und zweitens an den geklebten Schriftzügen. Die sind beim Race nämlich gelasert und der Rahmen ist ganz anders von der Oberfläche...


----------



## Schelle (3. März 2008)

Da ist er...


----------



## Linke_Klebe (3. März 2008)

jaja, da issa...wenn ihr Fragen habt, einfach mich fragen, ich weiß nämlich ALLES  ...


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (3. März 2008)

Schelle schrieb:


> Ich denke mal Cube direkt verbaut den ACID-Rahmen und manche Versender nehmen halt LTD-Rahmen. Preislich (Rahmen) wird da kein großer Unterschied sein.


Das kann eigentlich nicht sein. Denn 2008 gibt es die LTD Rahmen entweder in den bunten Farben, oder aber in schwarz eloxiert. Die Messemodelle sind pulverbeschichtet. (Schwarz)


----------



## Linke_Klebe (3. März 2008)

so sieht´s aus...


----------



## Schelle (4. März 2008)

und was ist jetzt gegenteilig meiner Aussage?
Von Cube haben wir nun die Aussage, dass es eigentlich ACID Rahmen sind. Bis hierhin sind wir uns alle einig, oder?
Aber halten sich alle Versender daran? Oder werden die Bikes nach ermessen umgebaut/geändert. Man nehme ein Race baue eine XT Kurbel dran und verkaufe das Ganze als CC.


----------



## Linke_Klebe (4. März 2008)

ne, so läuft das nicht...


----------



## Schelle (4. März 2008)

Warum nicht?


----------



## Linke_Klebe (4. März 2008)

warum sollen die Versender das machen? Die bestellen 10 Messemodelle und wenn keins mehr da ist, dann haben die halt keins mehr oder warum sollen die  dann einen Racerahmen nehmen und Messemodell Komponeten verbauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schelle (4. März 2008)

um zu verkaufen? Schau doch mal. Ich finde auf der Page eines Händlers das CC. Der Händler hat aber kein CC mehr - also läuft er Gefahr, dass ich es woanders versuche... Und bevor er gar nichts verkauft...wird umgebaut.


----------



## kora (4. März 2008)

und wie macht er das mit der Oberfläche des Rahmen, LTD CC = pulverbeschichtet Race oder andere eloxiert. Das Race ist doch eloxiert habe ich bis jetzt hier gelernt und wenn er es dann als CC verkaufen will ? runterkratzen oder drüberbeschichten ??


----------



## Schelle (4. März 2008)

Zitat Cube "Änderungen und Irrtümer und vorbehalten."
Umgekehrt wäre es schlechter, da der LTD Rahmen höherwertig ist.
Und woran erkenne ich als Laie zBsp. hier



kora schrieb:


> und wie macht er das mit der Oberfläche des Rahmen, LTD CC = pulverbeschichtet Race oder andere eloxiert. Das Race ist doch eloxiert habe ich bis jetzt hier gelernt und wenn er es dann als CC verkaufen will ? runterkratzen oder drüberbeschichten ??


Ah, deswegen regen sich jetzt viele LTD Race Fahrer auf: Statt LX Shifter wurden dummerweise XT verbaut.


----------



## mcmdsp (6. März 2008)

"Zitat Cube "Änderungen und Irrtümer und vorbehalten."
Umgekehrt wäre es schlechter, da der LTD Rahmen höherwertig ist."

naja kann man so ja nicht unbedingt sagen, wie powerbar schon geschrieben hat, gibt es das limited cc ja auch als double butted version...die qualität ist also die gleiche (im vergleich zum normalen ltd -rahmen) - oder? nur das der rahmen halt eine andere geometrie hat, also die des acid...


----------



## Schelle (6. März 2008)

ich mache mal einen Vorschlag
Wenn "Linke_Klebe" endlich sein Race hat, lassen wir uns von ihm aufklären...

CC- pulverbeschichtet LTD- eloxiert zumindest die Schwarzen... ist für mich ein Unterschied in der Qualität.


----------



## ratko (6. März 2008)

Hab mir jetzt aus Überzeugung einen LTD cc Rahmen geholt. Dieser ist definitiv double butted, also kein Acid Rahmen. Es ist also ein Sondermodell, eben ein Messemodell, das an die LTD Qualität angelehnt ist und im Vergleich zum Race Rahmen etwas schwerer ist. Ob es nun unterschiede in der Lackierung gibt, hat mich nicht sonderlich gejuckt, das Matte sieht eher geiler aus (Geschmackssache). Außerdem hab ich hochwertigere Komponenten bekommen, was mir viel wichtiger war als paar Gramm, die ich mit einer leichteren Luftpumpe wieder einsparen kann . Ich denke, dass es egal ist, ob man für ein Rad 50 mehr oder weniger ausgibt. Wenn man unbedingt einen deutlich besseren Rahmen will, muss man eben noch 500 drauflegen. Alles andere ist Kinderkacke. Jeder findet seinen Rahmen am Besten, weil er sich damit am ehesten identifiziert. Logisch also, dass ein Race Besitzer seinen Rahmen besser findet, was natürlich rein subjektiver Natur ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spaiky (6. März 2008)

ratko schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt aus Überzeugung einen LTD cc Rahmen geholt. Dieser ist definitiv double butted, also kein Acid Rahmen. Es ist also ein Sondermodell, eben ein Messemodell, das an die LTD Qualität angelehnt ist und im Vergleich zum Race Rahmen etwas schwerer ist. Ob es nun unterschiede in der Lackierung gibt, hat mich nicht sonderlich gejuckt, das Matte sieht eher geiler aus (Geschmackssache). Außerdem hab ich hochwertigere Komponenten bekommen, was mir viel wichtiger war als paar Gramm, die ich mit einer leichteren Luftpumpe wieder einsparen kann . Ich denke, dass es egal ist, ob man für ein Rad 50 mehr oder weniger ausgibt. Wenn man unbedingt einen deutlich besseren Rahmen will, muss man eben noch 500 drauflegen. Alles andere ist Kinderkacke. Jeder findet seinen Rahmen am Besten, weil er sich damit am ehesten identifiziert. Logisch also, dass ein Race Besitzer seinen Rahmen besser findet, was natürlich rein subjektiver Natur ist.



Tja dann weißt du wohl mehr als die Cube Mitarbeiter selbst


----------



## Linke_Klebe (7. März 2008)

also, mein Race ist heute gekommen und der Rahmen ist definitiv anders:
1. ist er eloxiert und nicht pulverbeschichtet
2. sind die Schriftzüge gelasert
3. ist das Steuerrohr kürzer
4. ist er doubled butted und somit leichter als der CC Rahmen...

hier noch zwei Bilder zum Vergleich:


----------



## Linke_Klebe (7. März 2008)

aber, ich muss sagen, dass mir von der Rahmengeometrie eigentlich das CC Modell besser gefallen halt, der Racerahmen ist halt etwas sportlicher (racelike halt)...ich hatte GlÃ¼ck und mein Race hat halt jetzt nur 899 â¬ gekostet, ich denke billiger hat es keiner im Forum bekommen...


----------



## kora (7. März 2008)

Billiger hin billiger her... da ist jetzt aber auch keine XT-Kurbel mehr drinn, sehe ich das richtig. Gibt es noch weitere Unterschide ?


----------



## Linke_Klebe (7. März 2008)

ruhiggggggg...langen doch die Unterschiede...


----------



## Spaiky (7. März 2008)

Ja aber das Race kostet auch nach Liste 100,- Euro weniger und hat den "besseren Rahmen da zweifach konifiziert + Lackierung" LX Schalthebel + LX Umwerfer.
Also fährt man imho besser wenn man das Race nimmt und lässt sich die XT Kurbeln nachträglich anbauen. Dann hat man etwa den gleichen Preis jedoch die gleiche Ausstattung und sogar bessere Schalthebel, Rahmen und Umwerfer als beim Messebike.


----------



## Linke_Klebe (7. März 2008)

Umwerfer war damals bei meinem CC ein XT, Schalthebel stimmt, da waren Deore verbaut...


----------



## Spaiky (7. März 2008)

Standard ist bei beiden eigentlich LX.
Hast du wohl ein leicht aufgewertetes erhalten.
Wobei der Umwerfer zum größten Teil ein Blenderanbauteil ist wo habe ich mir sagen lassen ca. 30 Euro kostet..


----------



## madbayer (14. März 2008)

Also ich bin auch Besitzer eines CC Messe 08, der Rahmen ist definitiv ein Acid von der Geometrie her,allerdings habe ich einen Aufkleber der den Rahmen als 2-fach konfiziert ausweist (ich kann natürlich nicht reinschauen). Wo der Unterschied zwischen Alu-Lite (CC) und Alu-Superlite (RACE) ist kann ich nicht sagen, aber die 200g Gewichtsunterschied zum Race-Rahmen kommen meiner Meinung nach dadurch zustande, das das Race eloxiert ist, während das CC pulverbeschichtet ist (beim CC wird das Gewicht also aufgesprüht). Welches nun die bessere Variante ist hängt ganz von der Beanspruchung (oder dem Geschmack?) ab. So wie ich gelesen habe hat jede Methode ihre Vor bzw. Nachteile. Also mein Fazit: Qualitativ ist der CC Rahmen besser als der vom Acid. Wo er nun zum Race einzuordnen ist, keine Ahnung, aber ich hab ne XT Kurbel


----------



## nobfoer (16. März 2008)

@madbayer

...da muß ich dir zustimmen.... ich habe mir mein LTD CC 2008 abgeholt.
Habe auch einen Aufkleber drauf "Double Butted". Ob es auch wirklich so
ist kann ich nicht sagen. Aber halt alles XT ausser Umwerfer und Schalt-
hebel.
Bilder reiche ich nach..........

Norbert


PS: Habe das Bike für 810,00 Euro ersteigert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nobfoer (17. März 2008)

Hi...

hier nun ein Foto von meinem Bike


----------



## ratko (17. März 2008)

Wunderschön

Hab vor Kurzem das Gleiche gekauft und bin nach den ersten 100 km hoch zufrieden. Die xt Kurbel glänzt so schön in der Sonne .


----------



## hasimick (28. März 2008)

So, da ich auch das CC 2008 Messemodell habe, bin ich mal heute bei meinem Händler um die Ecke gegangen, der auch CUBE verkauft. Beim Race und Pro ist es wirklich so, das die Schrift draufgelasert ist oder wie auch immer. Da merkt man rein gar nichts wenn man ünder den Rahmen streichelt. Beim CC merkt man gleich, das die Schrift draufgeklebt ist oder was oder wie auch immer.
Habe gleich eine Email an CUBE geschrieben, das wenn der Rahmen wirklich vom Acid ist, die mir bitte verraten sollen, wieso die die Kunden so verarschen. Hoffe nur, das der Rahmen wirklich Double Butted ist, sonst werde ich zusehen, das CUBE mir das Rad gegen einen Race tauscht.
Wenn es doch double ist, wie es auf dem Aufkleber steht, dann behalte ich es natürlich.
Bin kein totaler Geiz ist Geil Typ, aber täuschen lasse ich mich ungern und nicht auf diese (evtl.) Art, falls es single butted ist.
Bis dann


----------



## madbayer (30. März 2008)

Ich hoffe du hältst uns auf dem laufenden, hasimick.

gruss madbayer


----------



## Linke_Klebe (31. März 2008)

kann nicht double butted sein!!!


----------



## hasimick (1. April 2008)

So, habe eine Antwort von CUBE bekommen, die ich hier reinkopiere.

_"maßgebend ist das was drauf steht! Wir behalten uns vor Rahmen auch zu switchen, um Engpässe durch Lieferanten zu kompensieren! Dadurch kann es sein, das ein LTD CC sowohl als single butted wie auch double buttet auf dem Markt ist! Von Außen ist dies nicht zu sehen! Standard wäre normalerweise single butted. Also sollte dies kein Problem darstellen! "_

Denke mal, das das mal eine richtig gute Aussage ist. Jetzt kann jeder beruhigt sein.

Dann bis zum nächsten mal


----------



## ratko (1. April 2008)

hasimick schrieb:


> So, habe eine Antwort von CUBE bekommen, die ich hier reinkopiere.
> 
> _"maßgebend ist das was drauf steht! Wir behalten uns vor Rahmen auch zu switchen, um Engpässe durch Lieferanten zu kompensieren! Dadurch kann es sein, das ein LTD CC sowohl als single butted wie auch double buttet auf dem Markt ist! Von Außen ist dies nicht zu sehen! Standard wäre normalerweise single butted. Also sollte dies kein Problem darstellen! "_
> 
> ...



Der Händler meines Vertrauens hat mir die gleiche Antwort gegeben. Wenn das Produkt als double butted ausgewiesen ist und/oder sogar dieses auf dem Rahmen vermerkt ist, kann man dies auch glauben (wobei man fairerweise sagen muss, dass keiner von uns, ohne den Rahmen zu zersägen, sehen kann, was wirklich Sache ist).
Dann ist also die weniger robuste Lackierung des Rahmens hierbei der einzige qualitative Unterschied zum race, in vielen Fällen zumindest. Dafür bekommt man bessere Komponenten verbaut, das schließlich auch meine Kaufentscheidung zu Gunsten des ltd cc im Wesentlichen geprägt hat. Zudem fand ich auch in der Tat die matte Lackierung viel anziehender. Des Weiteren konnte ich in diesem Forum lesen, dass die eloxierten Rahmen auch nicht unbedingt in jeder Situation die Besseren sind. Wenn ich es richtig verstanden hab sind diese bei Kratzern strapaziererfähiger, können aber gegen direkte Steinschläge auch nicht mehr ausrichten, ist ja schließlich keine Panzerung. Die Frage ist wohl auch immer, was man mit seinem Rad anstellen will. Ich habe nicht vor irgendwelche Schluchten zu überspringen oder meinen Rahmen abends vor dem Schlafengehen mit einer anti aging Creme einzucremen. Es sollte ein Sportgerät sein, mit dem ich durch den Wald heize und gelegentlich paar nette Trails fahre. Wenn man einen deutlich besseren Rahmen haben will, muss man eben noch paar Hunderter sparen und sich einen Reaction holen. Die Frage, ob es ein race oder ein ltd cc wird, muss jeder gemäß seiner eigenen Präferenzen beantworten.
Gruß


----------



## Linke_Klebe (1. April 2008)

dann verstehe ich aber nicht, warum das Steuerohr beim Race kürzer ist...meines Erachtens machen die drei Rahmen: 1. single butted, 2. doubled butted, 3 trible butted...

Rahmen 2 und 3 sind von der Geometrie her gleich, Rahmen 1 ist anders (Steuerohr)...


----------



## ratko (1. April 2008)

@Linke_Klebe

Die Geometrie des Rahmens hat nichts mit dem Begriff Butted zu tun. Butted bedeutet, dass der Rahmen ein- zwei oder dreifach an den Enden verstärkt wurde (single, double, triple). Das bedeutet also, dass man einen Rahmen mit der Acid Geometrie theoretisch auch triple butted herstellen könnte, so wie man auch einen Reaction Rahmen single butted herstellen könnte. Die Verstärkung der bei der Fahrt stark belasteten Rahmenenden des Fahrrads ermöglicht wiederum, dass andere Teile des Rahmenrohrs überproportional dünner und somit der gesamte Rahmen leichter wird. Kurz gesagt: man verstärkt Rahmenenden und macht dafür andere Teile dünner, die nicht so stark belastet werden. Aus diesem Grund wäre z.B. ein race Rahmen der triple butted ist, leichter als ein race Rahmen, der double butted ist. Wenn die Nachfrage nach double butted Rahmen größer ist als nach single butted Rahmen, ist es vermutlich so, dass die Stückkosten für double butted Rahmen viel geringer sind als für single butted Rahmen, da sich die fixen Produktionskosten auf mehr produzierte Einheiten verteilen. Somit wäre es auch ökonomisch sinnvoll immer wieder double butted Rahmen für das ltd cc Modell zu verwenden. 
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (1. April 2008)

ratko schrieb:


> @Linke_Klebe
> 
> Die Geometrie des Rahmens hat nichts mit dem Begriff Butted zu tun. Butted bedeutet, dass der Rahmen ein- zwei oder dreifach an den Enden verstärkt wurde (single, double, triple). Das bedeutet also, dass man einen Rahmen mit der Acid Geometrie theoretisch auch triple butted herstellen könnte, so wie man auch einen Reaction Rahmen single butted herstellen könnte. Die Verstärkung der bei der Fahrt stark belasteten Rahmenenden des Fahrrads ermöglicht wiederum, dass andere Teile des Rahmenrohrs überproportional dünner und somit der gesamte Rahmen leichter wird. Kurz gesagt: man verstärkt Rahmenenden und macht dafür andere Teile dünner, die nicht so stark belastet werden. Aus diesem Grund wäre z.B. ein race Rahmen der triple butted ist, leichter als ein race Rahmen, der double butted ist. Wenn die Nachfrage nach double butted Rahmen größer ist als nach single butted Rahmen, ist es vermutlich so, dass die Stückkosten für double butted Rahmen viel geringer sind als für single butted Rahmen, da sich die fixen Produktionskosten auf mehr produzierte Einheiten verteilen. Somit wäre es auch ökonomisch sinnvoll immer wieder double butted Rahmen für das ltd cc Modell zu verwenden.
> Gruß



Wenn da so währe das bei hoher Stückzahl der double butted Rahmen, die Kosten in der Produktion günstiger währen (wo von ich ausgehe).
Warum sollte Cube den single butted Rahmen dann weil er ja durch die geringe Stückzahl teurer währe, billiger anbieten?
Das macht doch keinen Sinn.


----------



## Linke_Klebe (1. April 2008)

mir ist auch klar, dass die Geometrie eigentlich nix mit double butted etc. zu tun hat...allerdings werden die KEINE double butted Rahmen in Acid Geometrie herstellen, jede Wette!!! Aber die Messemodellbesitzer werden sich damit frohreden wollen, weiß ich ja selbst


----------



## Spaiky (1. April 2008)

@ Messemodellbesitzer

Seht es es doch bitte ein ihr habt einen Acid Rahmen der single butted ist. So habe ich es auch schon schriftlich von Cube. Cube stellt bestimmt keine Acid Rahmen einmal mit single butted und einmal mit double butted her. Also lebt damit oder bringt das Bike zurück. Ich würde eher behaupten das die double butted Kleber fälschlicherweise verklebt wurden. Wobei dies jetzt nur eine Vermutung ist.

Gruß
Spaiky


----------



## ratko (1. April 2008)

ch666666 schrieb:


> Wenn da so währe das bei hoher Stückzahl der double butted Rahmen, die Kosten in der Produktion günstiger währen (wo von ich ausgehe).
> Warum sollte Cube den single butted Rahmen dann weil er ja durch die geringe Stückzahl teurer währe, billiger anbieten?
> Das macht doch keinen Sinn.[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## ratko (1. April 2008)

Spaiky schrieb:


> @ Messemodellbesitzer
> 
> Seht es es doch bitte ein ihr habt einen Acid Rahmen der single butted ist. So habe ich es auch schon schriftlich von Cube. Cube stellt bestimmt keine Acid Rahmen einmal mit single butted und einmal mit double butted her. Also lebt damit oder bringt das Bike zurück. Ich würde eher behaupten das die double butted Kleber fälschlicherweise verklebt wurden. Wobei dies jetzt nur eine Vermutung ist.
> 
> ...



Angenommen es wäre so und ich versuche mir komplexbeladen einzureden, dass mein extrem minderwertiger Rahmen, aus dem billigsten Baumarkt an der polnischen Grenze, an die Göttlichkeit des wunderbaren race herankommt.
Selbst dann, hätten immer noch alle Messemodelle eine bessere Ausstattung, wenn man verhandelt kann man extrem viel rausholen. Hab noch keinen Radfahrer im Wald gesehen, der nur einen Rahmen in der Hand hält und in seinen feuchtesten Träumen den zauberhaften Begriff "double butted" in Extase rausschreit. Ich kann es nur nochmal betonen, dass persönliche Präferenzen entscheiden, was man letztenendes kauft.

Gruß


----------



## ratko (1. April 2008)

Linke_Klebe schrieb:


> mir ist auch klar, dass die Geometrie eigentlich nix mit double butted etc. zu tun hat...allerdings werden die KEINE double butted Rahmen in Acid Geometrie herstellen, jede Wette!!! Aber die Messemodellbesitzer werden sich damit frohreden wollen, weiß ich ja selbst



Ich möchte Dir nicht zu nahe treten, dennoch hab ich mich im Gegensatz zu Dir vor dem Kauf meines Messemodells ausführlich informiert. Du hast Dein Rad zurückgeschickt, nachdem man Dein Messemodell im Race Forum zerfleischt und demontiert hat. Wie gesagt, wollte Dir nicht zu Nahe treten, hab schliesslich auch Sachen zurückgegeben, alledings keine, die um die 1000  gekostet haben.
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spaiky (1. April 2008)

Tja ratko dann brauche ich dir ja nicht erzählen, dass das Race Liste 100,- Euro weniger kostet und wenn ich ne XT Kurbel ranbaue ich für weniger Geld sogar einen "besseren" Rahmen habe und sogar Deore Schalthebel. Und verhandeln kann man bei dem Preis des Race ebenfalls! Aber naja... muss eben jeder selbst wissen wie viel er für sein Geld erwartet.

Und dass hat jetzt nichts mit dem ach so tollen Race zu tun. Was übrigens nicht meine Meinung ist so wie du es hier darstellst. Es sind einfach zwei Modelle die hier verglichen werden!

Ach ja, und nochmal um eines klarzustellen, das Messemodell ist ein tolles Bike, nur über das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis kann man eben unterschiedlicher Meinung sein.

Gruß
Spaiky


----------



## Linke_Klebe (2. April 2008)

ratko schrieb:


> Ich mÃ¶chte Dir nicht zu nahe treten, dennoch hab ich mich im Gegensatz zu Dir vor dem Kauf meines Messemodells ausfÃ¼hrlich informiert. Du hast Dein Rad zurÃ¼ckgeschickt, nachdem man Dein Messemodell im Race Forum zerfleischt und demontiert hat. Wie gesagt, wollte Dir nicht zu Nahe treten, hab schliesslich auch Sachen zurÃ¼ckgegeben, alledings keine, die um die 1000 â¬ gekostet haben.
> GruÃ



nein, das war nicht der Grund, wenn Du Dich mal genauer informiert hÃ¤ttest, wÃ¼sstest Du das...finde das Messemodell nÃ¤mlich garnicht schlecht bis auf die geklebten SchriftzÃ¼ge, wÃ¤ren diese bei dem Messemodell auch gelasert, dann wÃ¼rde ich auch ein solches fahren, weil mir die Geometrie eigentlich eher zusagt...

btw. Warum kann man keine teuren Sachen zurÃ¼ckgeben? Schickt sich das nicht oder warum?


----------



## hasimick (2. April 2008)

Im Endeffekt ist es ja egal, welcher Rahmen sich dann wirklich dahinter verbirgt. Wenn aber mal einer wirklich den Rahmen durchsägen lässt und es ein single butted ist, obwohl auf dem Aufkleber double draufsteht, dann kann sich CUBE sich nicht so einfach rausreden. Das wäre dann Betrug. Aber wie gesagt, solange keiner sein Rahmen durchsägen lässt wissen wir es alle nicht. 
Ehrlich gesagt ist es mir mittlerweile egal, ob es so ist oder nicht. Ich habe keine Minderwertigkeitskomplexe, das ich unbedingt ein double haben muss. Steht zwar bei mir auf dem Aufkleber und werde es halt so glauben. Und wenn ich ein single erwischt hätte, wäre es mir auch egal gewesen, den allein wegen den Komponenten wegen habe ich ein besseres Bike.
Wegen 500 gramm mehr oder weniger mache ich da nicht rum. Bin kein Vollprofi, das ich das dermassen merken würde und den Berg dann deswegen nicht hochkomme.

Bis dann


----------



## silvretta (15. Mai 2008)

servus zusammen,

vorab: ich lese hier schon lange schwarz mit (u.a. den 'ltd race' thread, und den 'warum so schwer thread' usw...), nach langer ueberlegung bin ich als wiedereinsteiger haendler ueberzeugt - als sportlicher wiedereinsteiger, 85kg, 188cm, 87-89cm schritt, bandscheibenvorfall, unter der woche abends im wald, wochenende alpen hoehenmeter und dann wanderwege/trails bergab.

habe soeben nach langer ueberlegung mich auf haendler und cube festgelegt. habe die ueblichen verdaechtigen versender auch in der engeren auswahl gehabt. habe vorerst als wiedereinstieg bei 700 euro angefangen, inzwischen bin ich bei der obergrenze von 1000 euro angelangt.

bin gerade cube ltd race 20", sowie cube (ltd... ahem) cc messe 08 in 20" und 22" probegefahren (nebenbei: die guten, netten haendler gibt es noch!).

fazit: mit meinem ruecken, mit probefahren und in anbetracht von etwaigen ausstattungsunterschieden entscheide ich mich fuer ein cube cc messe 08. das kuerzere oberrohr und das laengere steuerrohr sind meines empfinden nach, und dem meines rueckens, besser geeignet und machen spass.

was ich eigentlich sagen will, ist der unterschied fuer sportliche einsteiger, freizeit fahrer und technik begeisterte (die wir doch alle in diesem pressegment sind) zwischen double und single butted wirklich relevant? die 300-500g bedeuten fuer mich: morgens nicht geschissen, ne schwere regenjacke, ne luftpumpe und extra apfelschorle im rucksack. was macht ihr euch eigentlich vor? will mir ein ambitionierte dennoch 'nur' freizeit (und nicht race oder triathlon usw.) fahrer wirklich sagen, dass gewicht macht sich beim ihm im alltag spuerbar und relevant?!? seit doch mal wirklich, wirklich ehrlich!!!

und dann kommentare wie 'die cc messemodelle postings gehen mir auf den sack' im ltd race thread, komm, wenn seitens des herstellers unklare kommunikation herrscht bezueglich der rahmen, bezeichnungen und aufschriften, dann ist dass fuer mich sehr wohl im 'ltd race' thread relevant (die frage ist zwar leider berechtigt, jedoch kein grund per se sich gegen ein ltd cc messemodell single butted zu entscheiden).

versteht mich nicht falsch, ich will auch dass beste p/l verhaeltnis, 100 euro +- bei 1000 euro einkaufspreis sind fuer mich auch relevant, aber bitte, wenn die geometrie stimmt, was soll die aussage 'wenn du ne xt kurbel bekommst dann nimm das race'. ich glaube wir sollten die kirche im dorf lassen und uns allen mal ueberlegen was dass in der praxis in unserem anwendungsbereich wirklich bedeutet.

ich poste bewusst nicht im design/lackier/leichtbau fetischisten thread. alle eure bikes sind schoen, habt spass und seit zufrieden, vor allem macht euch nichts vor!!! ich sage nur, hoert nicht auf die (zitat) 'bike bravo', aber hoert auch nicht auf die 'forum bravo'. sicher, informiert euch mittels zeitschrift, internet und haendler, aber steht euren mann bzw. frau, wir sind doch alle erwachsene, dazu noch mit genug einkommen bzw, intelligenz fuer eine eigene, ausgewogene meinung und kaufentscheidung!!!

wuensche euch viel spass diesen sommer, egal welchem bike oder rahmen, weil dass steht doch im vordergrund!!

p.s. die von euch die ein "cc messemodell" mit double butted aufkleber, der 'ltd' geometrie sowie der anderen rahmenaufschriften (sprich 'race') habt, und wenn euch die geometrie passt, dann seit ihr die absoluten gewinner!


----------



## Linke_Klebe (15. Mai 2008)

hat auch eine Messemodell, hätte ich auch behalten, aber das mit den Aufklebern hat mich abgeschreckt...wen(n) das nicht stört: Messemodell


----------



## silvretta (15. Mai 2008)

Linke_Klebe schrieb:


> hat auch eine Messemodell, hätte ich auch behalten, aber das mit den Aufklebern hat mich abgeschreckt...wen(n) das nicht stört: Messemodell



servus Linke_Klebe,

vielleicht war dein post eher ironisch gemeint... aber sei mir nicht boese, genau dass ist mein punkt. aufkleber als relevantes kriterium bei einem produkt wie einem mtb? natuerlich entscheidet dass auge, gefuehl und der bauch mit, aber wegen einem aufkleber?

wenn ironisch, dann ignoriere meine antwort auf dein post ;-)


----------



## Linke_Klebe (15. Mai 2008)

nein, ganz und garnicht...bei meinem hat sich der Aufkleber schon vor der ersten Ausfahrt an einer Stelle gelöst...was passiert dann erst, wenn ich den Rahmen nach einer Tour säubere? Beim Race sind die Schriftzüge gelasert und das fand ich für mich einfach die bessere Lösung, aber das ist Geschmackssache...war der Geometrie des Messemodells nicht abgeneigt, bin aber nun mit meinem Race sehr zufrieden...


----------



## *jacky* (26. Mai 2008)

Hallo!
Ich will euch nicht nochmehr verwirren aber das Cube Ltd CC gibt es in 2 Modellen!!!!

Vor 2 Monaten war ich selber unterwegs und habe ein neues MTB gekauft und bei meinem Fahrradhändler Standen 2 verschiedene LTD´s!! Das eine mit einem grob körnigen Lack (~> Pulverbeschichtet) und das andere eloxiert!!! Desweiteren war der pulverbeschichtete Rahmen single-butted, der eloxierte double butted!

Grüße


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (26. Mai 2008)

Dann hast Du wohl ein CC (das pulverbesichtet) und eins der normalen LTDs gesehen, die es alle auch in schwarz eloxiert gibt, gesehen.


----------



## *jacky* (26. Mai 2008)

Ne da muss ich widersprechen! Es waren 2 Cube LTD CC Messemodelle von 2008! Die beiden hatten aber auch Abweichungen was Ausstattung und Preis betrifft! Es war auch kein Race Rahmen der anders verbaut wurde, weil beide    Schriften nur geklebt waren!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fcb-hostis (2. Juli 2008)

Guten Abend,

habe derzeit die Chance ein Cube Messemodell oder ein Race (beides 08) zu ca 970â¬ zu bekommen. Welches wÃ¼rdet ihr mir empfehlen? Evtl. kann ja auch einer der Messemodellbesitzer jetzt nach einigen Monaten was zum lack/den AUfklebern sagen, das wÃ¼de mir sehr helfen!

Kleine Frage am Rande: Ich bin 1,80m und habe ne SchrittlÃ¤nge von 84cm....wieviel Zoll soll ich nehmen?

VIELEN Herzlichen DANK!


----------



## trek 6500 (2. Juli 2008)

..18 zoll....


----------



## ratko (3. Juli 2008)

fcb-hostis schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> habe derzeit die Chance ein Cube Messemodell oder ein Race (beides 08) zu ca 970â¬ zu bekommen. Welches wÃ¼rdet ihr mir empfehlen? Evtl. kann ja auch einer der Messemodellbesitzer jetzt nach einigen Monaten was zum lack/den AUfklebern sagen, das wÃ¼de mir sehr helfen!
> 
> ...



Wenn das Race eine identische Ausstattung wie das Messemodell hat, wÃ¼rde ich aufgrund der besseren LackqualitÃ¤t schon das Race nehmen. Wenn aber das Messemodell besser ausgestattet ist (XT Kurbel + XT Schalthebel) dann wÃ¼rde meine Wahl genau wie vor einigen Monaten auf das LTD cc Messemodell fallen. Ich bin mittlerweile schon Ã¼ber 1500 km mit dem Messemodell gefahren, habe in der Zeit noch zusÃ¤tzlich einen neuen Sattel, XT Klickies und neue Griffe hinzugekauft. SelbstverstÃ¤ndlich hab ich einige Kratzer am Rahmen, die allerdings fÃ¼r mich keine Rolle spielen, da sie nur sichtbar sind, wenn man genauer hinschaut und ich mit meinem MTB wirklich nicht sehr schonend umgehe. Was die viel zitierten Aufkleber angeht, kann ich erfreulicherweise feststellen, dass diese keinen QualitÃ¤tsunterschied ausmachen, da sie so geklebt sind, dass man sie niemals abkleben kann und genau so glÃ¤nzen wie am ersten Tag. Ich denke dennoch, dass die paar Kratzer  bei eloxierten Race Rahmen etwas geringer oder unauffÃ¤lliger ausfallen wÃ¼rden als bei mir. 
Insgesamt bin ich mit meinem Rad sehr zufrieden und wÃ¼rde es wieder genauso machen, auÃerdem fand ich die matte Rahmenfarbe viel schÃ¶ner.

Hoffe, dass es Dir weiterhilft.

GruÃ

Edit: Ich bin 1,83 mit SchrittlÃ¤nge 84 und fahre 20".


----------



## trek 6500 (6. Juli 2008)

.bei 18 zoll haste mehr überstand für die klöten und es fährt sich wendiger -....


----------



## steery (6. März 2013)

Push... Und hoch mit dem Thread. falls es wem interessiert, 2013 siehts nicht anders aus. Hab mir ein 2013 LTD CC 29" bestellt das auch "nur" den Acid-Rahmen hat. Laut heute erhaltener mail von Cube haben die Messemodelle immer den Acid-Rahmen. Auf meinem steht auch ARG Geometrie wie bei den übrigen LTDs obwohl da Acid RFR hätte... Jedoch steht auch nur Alulit statt Alusuperlite drauf... Verwirrung pur.


----------

